# Programar EPROM 2732 Proteus?



## TheSodiumKlore (Nov 9, 2011)

Bueno, como el título lo dice, estoy prgramando una EPROM 2732 en Proteus, pero aun no tengo resultados, ya que la estoy programando sin un "programa", solo con switches, pero mi problema es este. Segun la hoja de especificaciones hay que poner Enabler en bajo, las Outputs en bajo y VPP en bajo para leer, pero no lee nada. No se si sea por que no he escrito nada, segui lo que indica la datasheet para grabar/escribir, pero no hace ninguna de las dos. Alguna ayuda?

Aqui les facilito el Datasheet y mi circuito hecho en Proteus 7.8SP2 Portable.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/281676_DS.pdf

(aun buscando en el foro! )


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola TheSodiumKlore

Probablemente lo que tienes que hacer es un archivo cuyo contenido lleva los datos que se almacenarán en tu EPROM.

Es lo que he visto por aquí. Hacen un archivo .HEX el cual lo asignan al EPROM entrando a edit Properties. Hay una línea donde se puede buscar ese archivo HEX.

Te adjunto un HEX en el ZIP que te adjunto. En él viene también está el archivo DSN mejorado en apariencia.

El HEX que te adjunto contiene solo datos que te servirán de ejemplo para hacer el tuyo. 
Probablemente en la ayuda (Help) del ISIS de Proteus venga explicado cual es el formato que deben guardar los datos en ese HEX.

Suerte

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## TheSodiumKlore (Nov 18, 2011)

Gracias MrCarlos , problema resuelto!


----------



## victorsanz (Ago 11, 2012)

Disculpa y como creo ese archivo con extension .HEX existe algun programa en especial o como es que se hace


----------



## TheSodiumKlore (Ago 11, 2012)

victorsanz dijo:


> Disculpa y como creo ese archivo con extension .HEX existe algun programa en especial o como es que se hace



El archivo HEX se hace con el programa MPLAB, Al momendo de "Construir (Build)" El programa que escribes, te lo genera de forma automática~


----------



## miguelus (Ago 12, 2012)

TheSodiumKlore dijo:


> El archivo HEX se hace con el programa MPLAB, Al momendo de "Construir (Build)" El programa que escribes, te lo genera de forma automática~



Lo puedes genear con cualquier editor de texto sin formato por ejemplo con el Bloc de notas de güindos. Lo abres y pones carácteres de 0 a F (Hexadecimal) y lo guardas con formato xxx.hex, por ejemplo...

1F2ACD45A5A5A5A

Sal U2


----------

